# ENERZONE  Solution 3.4 Wood Stove  Opinions wanted ....



## Hog Sniper (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking for a new stove. Found the Enerzone and it seems to be getting pretty good reviews on the limited number of reviews that I've seen. I'm looking for a stove with a large firebox to supplement heating my 2400 SQ Ft. home. If you have one please let me know what you think of it any any experience you have had with the company.
Thanks for looking here..


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 9, 2010)

I install these guys here and there. The firebox is massive.

The stove in my opinion looks cheap to me compared to the regency F2400m or the Enviro Kodiak.
Regency being better built.

The baffles are light weight as well as the air tubes in the top of the stove.

If i install 20 regency's, and 5 enerzones, i end up going back to the enerzones for stupid issues, like fans and gaskets.

The blower kits are a PITA to install.

If you want the "biggest" firebox go with it, if u want great heat and reliability, go regency.

The company is not the worst to deal with, but not great, and are out of Quebec.


Good luck.

Adam


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 9, 2010)

Install fire 1 said:
			
		

> I install these guys here and there. The firebox is massive.
> 
> The stove in my opinion looks cheap to me compared to the regency F2400m or the Enviro Kodiak.
> Regency being better built.
> ...



I work for Enerzone and for obvious reason there is a bias on my part. However, I'll try not to do a sales pitch on the forum since most stove manufacturers make great products and this is not the place for it. But in this case if I may highlight some of the points made by the previous poster. There are some users in this forum that uses the 3.4 so they may want to jump in with their impressions.

The Enerzone 3.4 weights 550Lbs and uses 5/16" thick plate steel. So the amount of steel and material is there to make it a solid box. I should know i've thrown my back lugging the thing around.

The Baffle material is lightweight because we use 'C Cast' material (composite ceramic reinforced). We are using this material in our furnaces since it has a better high-heat termal co-efficient, will last longer than bricks, vermiculite and other material. Since the 3.4 is rated at 100,000 BTU we needed to put a baffle that can withstand the heat.

The warranty on the glass & stainless tube is lifetime so there should be no concerns there. As to reliability, this is one of our best sellers. It comes standard with the blower and it is already mounted on the unit, therefore there are no issues with installing it. I take service calls and am not aware of any issues with fans & gasket but then again users on this forum can share their experience.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 9, 2010)

FyreBug said:
			
		

> The warranty on the glass & stainless tube is lifetime so there should be no concerns there.



According to the warranty text in the manual the tubes are parts only warranty and only for five years. The glass is parts only and warranty is one year.

Please clarify.


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 9, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> FyreBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must have an older manual. The manual can be downloaded here http://enerzone-intl.com/product.aspx?CategoId=1&Id=443

Text:
Combustion chamber (welds only), castings, convector air-mate, ceramic
glass (thermal breakage only*), and secondary air tubes*. Parts: Lifetime Labour: 4 years


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 9, 2010)

Ah ha! They have changed it. Thanks for pointing me to the new one.

Glad to see the change.


----------



## jotulguy (Dec 9, 2010)

Guys... I think we all put the horse in front of the cart here. From the time i have spent here when ever some asks this question we all ask a few questions. I will start it! Where is the stove going in your home? Do you have a flue there already for this to be installed into? Do you have good seasoned wood to burn now? Those things really need to be answered for a true recommendation on your install.


----------



## Hog Sniper (Dec 9, 2010)

It will be replacing my Quad 5700. So yes there is a good flue, good seasoned wood etc.Thanks for the info...The more I read on the Blaze King stove the more interesting they sound..


----------



## begreen (Dec 9, 2010)

In your neck of the woods you might want to compare the Buck cat stoves. They may offer more value. Blaze Kings cost a lot of bucks to ship east.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 9, 2010)

As a dealer who has installed and used both Enerzone and Regency (Burned a 3.4 in my home for 3 years) And having a good relationship with both vendors, I'll offer the following:

1.  First off The 5700 has a 3.0 cubic foot firebox, so nothing in Regency will offer you an improvement and the 3.4 will give you "some" more raw heat than your used to.
2. Both manufacturers have some of the finest dealer support I have rec'd in the past 25 years.  Both easy to reach, both going the extra mile to keep customers happy, with SBI (Enerzone) being much more realistic as far as warranty labor reimbursement.
3.  Both have excellent warrantys
4.  As far as the fit and finish of the stoves, side by side the Regency has a more polished look and feel.  For raw heat and ease of use, I like the Enerzone 3.4
5. As far as the Psuedo dealer who claims the fans are a PITA on the Enerzones, first off all, the Fan comes installed on the 3.4  Second of all, the fans on the other stoves are very simple to install from either manufacturer.

I chose to put the 3.4 in my own home for a few reasons: No non cat  epa stove with a 6" flue  I have ever seen will out heat it, I knew that Enerzone will back me up with any warranty issues with little or no red tape and a 3.4 CF firebox, blower, ash pan for a $2000 retail (I discounted it to myself of course) Its one of the best values out there.

My only complaint with the 3.4 was the burn times.  I could only get about 9 hours max with that huge firebox.  It was like it was only shutting down 3/4" of the way.  But the heat was tremendous, I only sleep 7 hours anyhow and my wife is home during the day.

I sell an equal amount of Hearthstone, Enerzone and Regency wood products in my shop.  I have sold all those brands on and off for decades.  They wouldnt be in my showroom if I didnt feel that they were top of the line stoves with excellent value for my customers.

In closing, if you want a non cat stove that will outheat the 5700, nothing in the Regency line will do it.  The 3.4 will, but without extending the burn times.  If you want more heat, longer burn times and dont mind going with a cat, do as suggested and look at one of the monster cat stoves.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 9, 2010)

Having to wire in heat discs is lame IMO. On many enerzone models you do. 

I have sold and installed many 3.4's without problems.

Being an installer i dont mind doing this, but for the average homeowner it's something they shouldnt have to be bothered with.

Fit and finish is poor, and the door overlay is difficult.

If you want raw heat gor for it, if you want controllable heat choose something else. 

Warranties are useless if you are using them how many times a year. 
Becomes more of a pain in the butt.

My time is worth something, as are many homeowners and do it yourselfers,  so replacing parts over and over again gets expensive.

I install products that require no call backs. Doesnt  matter what the companies pay for warranty times. 

You look terrible selling something to someone that requires multiple visits.  I'd rather be out installing instead of making 70 bucks doing warranty work!

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## heatxchanger (Dec 10, 2010)

Greetings,

I have heard that both Enerzone and Osburn stoves are manufactured by the same company in Quebec.   Is this true?    If this is true, what is the difference between the Enerzone line and the Osburn line?

Thanks!


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 10, 2010)

Hog Sniper said:
			
		

> It will be replacing my Quad 5700. So yes there is a good flue, good seasoned wood etc.Thanks for the info...The more I read on the Blaze King stove the more interesting they sound..



Hi Hog, if you're looking for a cat you may want to consider one with a 6" flue since it will require very little cost to adapt it to your chimney. If your budget allows for it the larger cats will give you even longer burn time but you may have to look at upgrading your chimney to 8".


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Dec 10, 2010)

Heatxchanger--- Enerzone , Osburn, AND Flame are all made by SBI and are identical stoves. I would also like to know the reason for having 3 different lines for the same stove made by the same manufacturer.


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes SBI does make a variety of Brands. However, they are not the same stoves as mentioned in the previous post. They are designed for various audience in mind. Some are designed for the Home Centres for value conscious customers and will feature basic feature, looks & warranty. While a premium line such as Enerzone & Osburn will have longer warranty & upgraded materials & customized look and are typically found in hearth specialty boutique. 

This is not unique to SBI or to the Hearth industry. Different audience require different products.


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 10, 2010)

i


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 14, 2010)

OK folks. Enough. Let's keep the thread to the part where the OP said "If you have one..."


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 14, 2010)

Our store installs many Enerzone stoves and inserts. We are yet to go back on one! Hooking up the components are not a problem, don't let this scare you. When we install this time if year, we also start a fire for the customer, I was very impressed at how responsive and easy to operate it was! I am impressed with Enerzone, maybe not the prettiest but the most practical stove on the market in my opinion.


----------



## netmouse (Oct 13, 2011)

I am so glad I found this thread.  I have been inquiring getting the 3.4 to replace by 25-year old VC Defiant, as my stove store guy really likes it and is newly offering it this year.   Looks like I will get it now thanks to your feedback.  

Post where I have been inquiring at - https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/80809/


----------



## Machria (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm looking at the Enerzone units, specifically the Destination 2.3 and the Solution 3.4.  I don't like the Soltuion 2.9 since it only handles an 18" log.  The 3.4 handles up to a 22", and the Destination 2.3 handles a 20".  I LOVE the storage under the Destination 2.3 and it's modern look which will go nicely in my room.  But I wonder if I will be happy with the heat output of the 2.3 verses the 3.4?  And, if the 3.4 would be too hot sitting 10' away??    Lastly, what can I expect for a long burntime on the Destination 2.3 VS the Soltuion 3.4?

They need to make a Destination 2.9 or 3.4!


----------



## Machria (Nov 12, 2012)

Install fire 1 said:


> Having to wire in heat discs is lame IMO. On many enerzones you do..



Huh? What is a heat disc, and why do you need to wire them in....?


----------

